# e16i swap to ka24de



## acpalexacp (Oct 24, 2008)

i got a 91 sentra classic (its a b12) and me and my friend want to buy a 240sx and swap the engin for a sr20det so i will got a ka24de that i dont know what to done with so i was thinking is it possible to put this ka24de manual in my sentra that got a e16i 70hp 3 speed automatic?

tanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

You're better off buying altima KA24DE trust me. Putting a rwd motor into a fwd its ridiculous


----------



## acpalexacp (Oct 24, 2008)

the thing is that i already got this motor so is it possible or i should sell it and buy an other one

thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah sell it and buy a altima ka24


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The problem I see is fitting a KA24DE between a B12's frame rails. A KA24DE is a very large 4-cylinder, and it would fit very well in a B15, but not a B12. With the GA16DE, it is alright a fairly tight fit between the frame rails. The best thing I can say is good luck trying it.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

just buy a fwd sr


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

I have to counter u bis... the KA24de will fit... if a KA24DET with all its toys and methy injection out of a 240 will fit mine I'm sure a KA24DE will fit his... But it wont be any simply task... If you have friends like me who do pretty much everything for free or extremely cheap then go for it lol... Other than that you will be spending a lot of money on parts alone... See I plan to drop my s16 sr20det with its beautiful 6 spd tranny into mine while converting it to AWD... your best bet is to stick with FWD engines if you don't have the right connections or the money... 

-Fix


----------

